# A New Record Label - from Jonny Greenwood



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

No, not me.

https://octatonicrecords.com/pages/about

Jonny Greenwood is the lead guitarist in Radiohead. He's also written some interesting film scores, many for films by Paul Thomas Anderson and some classical pieces (which I have not heard). Here he is performing Steve Reich's Electric Counterpoint.

Radiohead has a huge following. I saw them last year at a sold-out Madison Square Garden. I wonder how many of their fans will take up his invitation to try some classical tracks.


----------

